# Knee considered "Lower leg" ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 31, 2013)

On the diagnosis codes, is the knee considered the lower leg? Like 719.16? So for diagnosis coding 5th digit 6 denotes the knee, right?


----------



## ginalola77 (Jul 31, 2013)

yes, the knee is condsidered "6"


----------

